# 2 months Australia



## suzanneopreis (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

In July and august 2013 I'd like to go backpacking in Australia. Still have some questions and would like to ask you if you can help me answer these  My excuses for my English!

- Are 2 months enough for Australia and is a visit to NZ even an option?
- What are the most important places and to-do's?
- What would be the best travel schedule for a 22 year old girl, traveling alone in July and august who is also interested in contact with other backpackers or Aussies?

Thank you in advance!


----------

